# iCloud dossiers bloqués en attente de chargement



## plr78 (6 Mai 2022)

Bonjour,
Sur MacOS Catalina j'utilise iCloud pour synchroniser Bureau et Documents.
Jusqu'il y a peu de temps tout marchait parfaitement jusqu'à ce que je me rende compte que les dossiers créés depuis moins d'un mois (environ) n'étaient pas visibles, ni sur l'iCloud de mon iPhone, ni sur le web iCloud.com.
Ceci est cohérent avec les indicateurs d’état de la colonne « Statut iCloud » visible sur MacOS Catalina (voir copie d'écran dans le fichier joint n°1).
De nombreux dossiers y apparaissent avec le statut "Attente du charg." conformément à l'explication fournie sur le site d'Apple (voir fichier joint n°2).
À noter que le problème semble ne concerner que les dossiers (et du coup leur contenu) sous Documents et Bureaux; les fichiers directements sous sous Documents et Bureaux eux n'ont pas de problème (synchronisation OK).
Pourriez-vous m'indiquer quoi faire pour débloquer ces problèmes de "chargements" des dossiers récents sous Documents et Bureaux ?
Merci d'avance.
Pascal


----------



## ericse (7 Mai 2022)

Bonjour,
La première chose à vérifier c'est s'il te reste de la place sur ton forfait iCloud. Ensuite c'est toujours possible de bidouiller, mais comme tu es un client payant d'iCloud (j'imagine), il vaut mieux appeler le support pour qu'ils vérifient si il n'y a pas un problème sur ton compte et t'aide à réparer la synchro.


----------



## Crunch Crunch (12 Juillet 2022)

plr78 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Sur MacOS Catalina j'utilise iCloud pour synchroniser Bureau et Documents.
> Jusqu'il y a peu de temps tout marchait parfaitement jusqu'à ce que je me rende compte que les dossiers créés depuis moins d'un mois (environ) n'étaient pas visibles, ni sur l'iCloud de mon iPhone, ni sur le web iCloud.com.
> Ceci est cohérent avec les indicateurs d’état de la colonne « Statut iCloud » visible sur MacOS Catalina (voir copie d'écran dans le fichier joint n°1).
> ...


J'ai EXACTEMENT le même problème que toi !
Une énorme quantité de dossiers, en attente d'envois sur iCloud Drive, mais qui ne s'envoie JAMAIS !

Je suis sur MacOS 12.4 avec MacBook Air M1.
Donc, tout est récent est à jour…

Je ne comprend pas…


----------



## Crunch Crunch (13 Juillet 2022)

Salut Plr78,
Un tout grand merci pour ton message sur ce forum, car m'a mit sur la bonne piste
J'ai trouvé la SOLUTION !

Contexte:
Ma config est la suivante: MacBook Air M1 (macOS 12.4)

Si tu regarde bien ta capture d'écran, tu constateraS que SEUL les dossiers sont touchés (affiche le petit nuage traits-interrompus), mais pas le contenu -> Déduction 1 -> C'est le "Dossier" qui pose problème pas le contenu !

Pour je ne sais quelle raison, ce dossier empêche iCloud de voir le contenu.

Solution:
(Que j'ai appliquée de mon côté est qui a fonctionné)

Repérer un dossier qui pose problème (exemple: "KLIMALOGG-enregistrements2021"
(on ne peux plus rien faire pour ce "dossier corrompu)
Créer un nouveau dossier. Par exemple: "KLIMALOGG-enregistrements2021_2"
Transférer le contenu de
"KLIMALOGG-enregistrements2021" (dossier corrompu)
dans
"KLIMALOGG-enregistrements2021_2" (nouveau dossier propre)


MIRACLE, iCloud "voit" le dossier (et son contenu), et effectue la synchronisation !
Supprimer le dossier corrompu (qui est maintenant vide)
Supprimer le "_2" du nouveau dossier, afin que le nom corresponde à l'ancien (en fait le nom n'a AUCUNE importance dans le processus de résolution du bug (ATTENTION à ne pas placer des caractère interdit quand même). Mais si l'ancien nom convenait bien, cela me semble logique d'enlever le "_2".
FIN -> Problème résolu !
La solution est donc de faire cela pour TOUS les dossiers qui posent problème.
En clair: Transférer le contenu de chaque dossier (corrompu), dans des nouveaux dossiers "sains".

De mon côté, j'avais des centaines de dossiers corrompu. Cela m'a presque pris une journée pour faire la démarche expliquée ci-dessus. Et… Lorsqu'il ne me restait "plus que" quelques dossiers à corriger -> Tout d'un coup, iCloud a décidé de synchroniser à nouveau l'entier de mon Mac (~ 800 Go quand même = Une nuit de travail), et a résolut, de lui-même les derniers dossiers corrompu !

OUF ! Cela faisait des années que je trainait ce problème, mystérieux. Je pense qu'il venait du transfert de mes données, depuis d'anciennes versions de macOS (Catalina ? qui semble avoir fait des dégâts à ce niveau…)

Bonne chance à toi !
Tiens moi au courant si cela a également fonctionné chez toi !

PS:
D'autres personnes également touchée par un bug similaire (ou proche)





						iCloud ne termine pas la synchronisation - Communauté Apple
					






					communities.apple.com
				








						Synchronisation iCloud Drive bloquée sur… - Communauté Apple
					






					communities.apple.com
				








						iCloud Sync doesn't finish - Apple Community
					






					discussions.apple.com
				








						iCloud Drive folder is not syncing on my … - Apple Community
					






					discussions.apple.com
				




PS2:
A voir si cela résout également le bug des "dossiers qui disparaissent"…








						Le bug des dossiers qui disparaissent mystérieusement du Finder de Catalina
					

Depuis que je suis passé à macOS Catalina fin novembre, je dois faire avec un bug particulièrement pénible. De temps en temps, la barre latérale des favoris dans le Finder se vidait en partie. Elle n’était pas totalement vide, mais là où j’avais quinze ou vingt dossiers une minute, je n’en avais...




					www.macg.co
				




PS3:
A noter que la "COPIE" d'un dossier corrompu ne fonctionne pas… La corruption est conservée dans la copie…
Il est vraiment nécéssaire de CREE un nouveau dossier !


----------



## Crunch Crunch (13 Juillet 2022)

Un (début) de solution, est également de QUITTER Catalina…
Peut-être que c'est LUI qui corrompt les dossiers. Et… dans mon cas, les dossiers corrompus ont continué a exister depuis cet OS jusqu'à aujourd'hui sur Monterey…


----------



## Crunch Crunch (19 Juillet 2022)

Deux autres éléments d'investigation:
1) Lorsque mon problème de synchronisation iCloud était présent -> Lorsque je me rendais sur "iCloud.com -> Réglages du compte -> section "Mes appareils". Et bien le visuel de mon MacBook Air M1 apparaissait avec un écran blanc (sans fond d'écran correspondant à l'OS en cours (macOS 12.4 aujourd'hui)). Alors que, depuis le problème résolut, l'icône du MacBook Air M1 apparat maintenant à l'identique des autres appareils en ma possession (iPhone, AppleWatch, etc…). C'est à dire AVEC un fond d'écran.

2) A bien y réfléchir, j'ai également modifié une chose sur mon Mac, afin de tenter de résoudre le problème. C'est le "nom réseau" de mon MacBook Air M1. Sous "Préférences Système" -> "Partage" -> "Nom de l'ordinateur". J'ai modifié le nom, afin d'avoir un nom SANS ESPACE. C'est à dire qu'avant, j'avais un nom du genre "Mac Book air de XXX", que j'ai modifié en "Mac_Book_Air_de_XXX"

Voilà… Comme je ne peut cerner avec certitude l'élément qui a fait que ma synchro c'est corrigée (et fonctionne maintenant vraiment bien), je souhaitait vous partager l'entier de mes éléments d'enquête.

Bon courage à vous (pour ceux qui ont eu le même soucis que moi.


----------



## michelgoldbergjazz (8 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Peut-être un problème de synchronisation iCloud chez moi : mon dossier document est en attente de téléchargement (nuage en pointillé) et mon dossier Bureau a une icône de nuage pleine).
J'ai préalablement dissocié ces deux dossiers de iCloud puis les ai re-associé (pour résoudre le "problème" de nuage du dossier Bureau).
Je précise que les fichiers et sous-dossier se synchronisent sans problème d'un appareil à l'autre…
Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Mac OS 12.6
Merci.


----------



## plr78 (8 Octobre 2022)

bonjour,
De mon côté le problème mentionné au début de cet échange (6 mai 22) a fini par être résolu après appel tél à Apple : la solution proposée est très simple et fonctionne à mon avis pour tous les cas mentionnés dans cette discussion --> Dans Préférences Systèmes / Identifiant Apple / iCloud --> il faut décocher iCloud Drive puis à nouveau cocher iCloud Drive. De cette manière la synchronisation est repartie sur des bonnes bases et les dossiers comme les fichiers se sont retrouvés 100% synchronisés après quelques instants.


----------

